

Most Requested Feature: Map Legend - Work Complete - andrewljohnson
http://www.trailbehind.com/node/2265372/

======
andrewljohnson
As we have been iterating our site, and talking with users, the most requested
feature recently has been a legend for the map, which makes sense because we
show a lot of little meaningless icons (well meaningless to anyone but the
founders).

We've heard this request from friends, family, random users, and also the last
time we posted a release to Hacker News. So here it is :)

I'm going to make at least one improvement to this, which is to give you an
explanation of each thing when you hover over it. The data will come from
here: <http://download.geonames.org/export/dump/featureCodes.txt>

